# lexapro fatigue



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I think I've about had it with the lexapro. Helps with anxiety and the depression but I've been exhausted since I've been on it (August '04). I've tried every other antidepressant imaginable and this is the only one I've tolerated without feeling like I wanna jump out a window from edginess and anxiety.I'm only on 5mg (very sensitive to meds) but I'm sick of being tired. My daughter and husband told me last night they are worried about me cause everyday when they come home (about 5pm) I am in bed 'resting'. Said I just can't help it I'm too tired.


----------

